# The Shipping Thread



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Post your favourite ships from any media and what type of ships they are.
Post an OTP and NOTP.

Head-cannons, cannon, and whatever else.

Please refrain from fighting and name calling. If you want to discuss about certain ships, keep it civil and understanding.

~_just leaving space for when I eventually think of all my favourite ships~._


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

The #1 best Ship... Too bad it fell apart and didn’t work out for reasons. 😂


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

What a coincidence, I was just thinking about posting some uncommon MB coupling, just to break the concept of type ideal matches. 

These are based on the people I know in real life, not sure if it's relevant to the topic, but some are really interesting and I just wanted to share. 

Some of them are widely known to be unusual yet working pairings, and some just seem impossible according to the theory. But still, it works. 

M - F
ISTJ - INTP
ISFJ - ENTJ
ESTJ - ENFP
ESFJ - ISTJ

ISTP - ESFJ
ISFP (I don't know of any) 
ESFP (I don't know of any) 
ESTP - INFP

INTP - ESFJ
INFP - ISFJ
ENTP - ESFP
ENFP - INFP

INTJ - INFP
INFJ - ISTJ
ENTJ - ENFP
ENFJ - ISTJ


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Ewok City said:


> What a coincidence, I was just thinking about posting some uncommon MB coupling, just to break the concept of type ideal matches.
> 
> These are based on the people I know in real life, not sure if it's relevant to the topic, but some are really interesting and I just wanted to share.
> 
> ...


Interesting... my wife is ISTJ.


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Joe Black said:


> Interesting... my wife is ISTJ.


Wow, thanks for sharing! 😄

Somehow, a lot of FJ males are attracted to ISTJs. They told me that they find ISTJ's loyalty and groundedness attractive. Not to mention that sometimes they have a hidden cute side too.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Ewok City said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing! 😄
> 
> Somehow, a lot of FJ males are attracted to ISTJs. They told me that they find ISTJ's loyalty and groundedness attractive. Not to mention that sometimes they have a hidden cute side too.


Quite spot on there. 😉
Also quite strong. Doesn’t fall apart so easily.
I like a strong woman that just says it like it is and doesn’t play mind games. Authentic. Naturally emotionally mature. Keeps me on my toes too. Caring. Super cute too.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Wait is this about ships or relationships. Confused

I just want to share this really cool shipping radar site: MarineTraffic: Global Ship Tracking Intelligence | AIS Marine Traffic

Ships near coastal areas have photos. I don't know how this works, I presume it's some kind of globally agreed coastal ship-tracking system.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Shit I thought this was the NT area. 

I apologise for invading.


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

HAL said:


> Shit I thought this was the NT area.
> 
> I apologise for invading.


Don't worry, I'll invade the NT area so that we'll be even. 😃


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

HAL said:


> Wait is this about ships or relationships. Confused


lol my response was ambiguously both to cover all bases! 😂 I’m assuming it's about relationships


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

ESTPxENFJ and ENTJxESFP for life


----------



## AGGR3SIVE_PANDA (Jun 1, 2021)

Mikasa Ackerman


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Okok...
OTP: Harry and Hermoine
NOTP: Ron and Hermoine


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

I love this thread idea because I love shipping characters and romance. My first ship that I liked when I was a child was Ash Ketchum and Misty from Pokemon. It was cute how Misty continues to follow Ash on his journey, saying it was because he owed her a new bike, even though she was developing feelings for him. It's also cute how they both start to like each other but refuse to admit it. Young love is so precious.


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

@Eren Jaegerbomb 
I'm interested in knowing what your favorite ships are, preferably animated tv shows or anime ships.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Dead Pool & Colossus


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Oh right, favorite ship from anime series, I just thought of one last night. 

Not sure if it's a ship, because it is the only couple in the anime, but:



















Li Syaoran x Sakura from Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles is my favourite couple ever. The INFPxENFJ chemistry is just too cute! 😆


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

If a Tsundere is involved, I’ll probably NOTP it. Overused cliche that artificially creates “romantic drama” that creates this “oooh they’re so incompatible! How the heck will they ever get together!?... (series of misunderstandings, guys face landing in questionable places, guy sacrificing something to show the tsundere he’s genuine albeit a loser, she realises she loves him but denies it)... Oh they got together!?!? NOWAY! So sweet!”


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> If a Tsundere is involved, I’ll probably NOTP it. Overused cliche that artificially creates “romantic drama” that creates this “oooh they’re so incompatible! How the heck will they ever get together!?... (series of misunderstandings, guys face landing in questionable places, guy sacrificing something to show the tsundere he’s genuine albeit a loser, she realises she loves him but denies it)... Oh they got together!?!? NOWAY! So sweet!”


I hate the tsundere trope. I agree with you here.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

HAL said:


> Wait is this about ships or relationships. Confused
> 
> I just want to share this really cool shipping radar site: MarineTraffic: Global Ship Tracking Intelligence | AIS Marine Traffic
> 
> Ships near coastal areas have photos. I don't know how this works, I presume it's some kind of globally agreed coastal ship-tracking system.


This is about relationships.

But that is an awesome website, I do like _actual _ships too. 
Too bad I get seasick.

How about you? Spend much time out in the ocean?

(Yes I realise I'm derailing my own thread.)

Edit: How's this. The company I work for has a lot of orders coming in from China and India (of course...) However, a few particular items we haven't received because the ship with them just went completely missing. And they've been missing for weeks. 😨 I'm actually concerned if the people on the boat are OK.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Not something I would usually watch (not a big fan of gore or blood but, there are exceptions I guess lol ) but, a great show. Unique story line with lots of twists. This is one that would fall into that category as well
> View attachment 880514


Ooooh. I watched that once. Interesting show.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> He was hilarious! Last I interacted with him (he popped on here for a minute) he had decided to go off line, lost a lot of weight and moved if I recall. He appeared to be happy.


That's great! Good for him. 😁


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Ooooh. I watched that once. Interesting show.


Which one?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Which one?


Preacher.


----------



## moonpixie (Dec 14, 2012)

Clexa (Clarke and Lexa - the 100), Cophine (Cosima and Delphine - Orphan Black), Jack and Rose (Titanic), Alice and Dana (The L Word), Shane and Carmen (The L Word), Doccubus (Bo and Lauren - Lost Girl) Wayhaught (Waverly and Nicole - Wynonna Earp). Bonus: from my High school days - Naomily (Emily and Naomi - Skins), Paige and Alex (Degrassi).


----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

Ships? I think many sloops, Chinese junks, and ship of the lines during the age of sail was great. I loved pirate lore as a kid and tween.

Italian ships have some sleek and beautiful designs, especially their battleships and cruisers. Japanese ships have a very distinctive “pagoda superstructure.”

Fast battleships and the so-called “Standard Type Battleships” were very different in design. Obviously one was built for speed and had a long, sleek hull, while the other was built with shorter hulls and were slower. “Standard” comes from the fact that they were built to operate together as one unit cruising at a “standard” speed of around 21 knots. Fast battleships came later in the war and were built to support the growing presence of fast carrier task forces.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I really wanted to see Truman and Sylvia from _The Truman Show_ meet each other at the end... He loved her at first sight and loved her for many, many years. It would make my heart very happy. If no one knows of any fanfictions, I may have to write my own!

Edit: I found some to read! Yay!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I posted this already dammit! I post so much I forget all the posts I make.


----------



## Jumbly (Aug 2, 2021)

For a while now I thought I must be asexual and one of those reasons is that shipping characters has never been a big thing for me.
I'm into Marvel and would like it if Loki got himself into a steady relationship. I think it would be fun if they brought in Sigyn but perhaps genderbend her into a male to make things a little more interesting.


----------



## taixfai (Mar 30, 2020)

HanaNene!











MikuTatsu! (art by Rica Diaz)










Rocketshipping!


----------

